
Discover public data with the Data Source Handbook - joelhaus
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2011/01/discover-public-data-with-the-data-source-handbook.html
======
kluikens
I was almost ready to order after 5 seconds, but I wanted to read a sample
chapter first.

Good thing I looked. There's only 1 chapter \-- 42 pages -- and O'Reilly wants
$30 for it.

There are likely HN threads that are more in-depth and resourceful.

~~~
knowtheory
I'm actually mildly offended that they're charging this much for what appears
to be some basic research.

More ironic yet, they're asking people to pay $15-30 for information about
accessing publicly available data.

~~~
petewarden
I'm happy to refund the purchase price out of my own pocket to anyone who's
not happy with what they're getting. So far, plenty of sales and no takers,
but I'm pete@petewarden.com if anyone does want to get in touch.

